# Colbolt Blue T



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, thought I'd write you guys another blog for you all too read and see!

This one will be about my Colbolt Blue T, I got this one about 2 months ago and I've called him frosty lol (Cause he's blue) He's about 3 inches big and a very aggressive tarantula, but one of my favorites also! I've got him in a decent sized enclosure with Coconut Husk Substrate so he can burrow if he wants to, he's a fairly active spider but mostly at night time so I have too sneak down at night and see him.

It cost me about £17.99 for a Inch big, I didn't mind paying this for him because I love Colbolt's so much. I've got this T a water dish and it's the only water dish I have for my T's because I prefer to spray the enclosure rather than water dishes, I feed this T about 2 crickets a week size 3 silent crickets as he sees too eat quite well, without a doubt this is my most violent and aggressive tarantula I have, but also the most colourful and pretty looking tarantula too. I'll be updating this with pictures on molts and if he does anything new and etc.. It'll be about a month or two before I update, same with all of my other blogs.

Thanks for viewing and reading my 4th blog guys, Luke.


----------

